# Facial Hair



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Do you prefer?! Just finished my shaving ritual so i wanted to ask something that is bugging me for some time! Not only a matter of beard, but mustachia, sideburns...What do you sport? I do sport sideburns sometimes and i had some sorts of beards in the past! This is question about composers too, do you know some famous beards/stashes...Dvorak and Stravinsky come to my mind!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2017)

Mostly cleanshaven, I let my beard grow over weekends and during holidays. I've never seriously grown a beard - that's because I couldn't really grow a serious beard. I did try to grow Midge Ure/Mr Spock sideboards for a while...

(BTW, 'sideboards', please, for British readers).


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I think polls like this are still supposed to go in the Community forum.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nope, clean shaven all the time, don't like beards at all.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I grew a beard once during a holiday when I was 30-35 or so. Got rid of it quickly after I came back. Shaving every day.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I used to 'beard up' for the winter when I was younger but if I were to grow one now I would look like a cross between an aging badger and Captain Birdseye.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Nereffid said:


> I think polls like this are still supposed to go in the Community forum.


Dont know, buddy boi i saw in the description that ALL polls must be posted here! Let mods decide! I think you ''carry'' a beard too?! :lol:
There is a rising trend that beards are SEXY (again)! 



Dont know...I think its a hipsty thing! There is something about being clean shaven, that is kinda cool, invokes the order and purity lol


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Nope, clean shaven all the time, don't like beards at all.


LOL i forgot about ladies! With new trends coming maybe bearded women become a new black?!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I used to have a mustache and looked pretty good with it in my 20's. Folks told me I looked like Tom Selleck.

When I got married, the wife asked me to shave it off.

So I shaved it off. Been clean shaven ever since. I shave every other day, though.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

What about those without beard growth, e.g. most women?

Edit: I didn't see this one:



Flamme said:


> LOL i forgot about ladies! With new trends coming maybe bearded women become a new black?!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Flamme said:


> LOL i forgot about ladies! With new trends coming maybe bearded women become a new black?!


Ask one of the ladies on the forum, I am sure they have something to say about it.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I tried a mustache in college, and I've taken a couple long weekends without shaving out of curiousity. Facial hair makes me look mean and scary. I prefer the cherubic look.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2017)

A beard all my life,every two or three months I use a beard trimmer just in order to be recognizable.:lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I used to grow a holiday beard but then during a period of illness 10 years ago I grew a more substantial one. On returning to work I kept it and it's been there ever since. 

It gets trimmed twice a week with a beard trimmer. My barber is very keen to see it kept 'modern', that is, at just beyond stubble length.

I don't think I would ever shave it off now.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I've always had a beard; might have born with it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> I've always had a beard; might have born with it.


A genetic injury in the family?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

My wife is stricktly against hair in my face. Once during a detective movie, where the main man got dropped by his girlfriend and started drinking whiskey, she exclaimed: "When people drink whiskey they always get bearded and stupid!!!"...


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> My wife is stricktly against hair in my face. Once during a detective movie, where the main man got dropped by his girlfriend and started drinking whiskey, she exclaimed: "When people drink whiskey they always get bearded and stupid!!!"...


you must be very happy.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Short goatee and mustache. Shaved clean once in the last 45 years, discovered that I'm older. Won't need that reminder again.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Flamme said:


> This is question about composers too, do you know some famous beards/stashes...Dvorak and Stravinsky come to my mind!





Nereffid said:


> I think polls like this are still supposed to go in the Community forum.


Some composers to keep it honest.
































Now identify them.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Or for a touch of humour - The great composers... with cat beards


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Taggart said:


> Some composers to keep it honest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brahms.

Mussogrsky.

Tchaikovsky.

And, cheating massively by using Google reverse image search, "Senior Citizen", https://www.google.co.uk/search?tbs...e5MLfLUF-IPco_124lrS9TL-t_1hu8P_1o3Q&hl=en-GB


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Nereffid said:


> I think polls like this are still supposed to go in the Community forum.


Understandably there's some confusion. Polls that would normally be placed in the Classical Music Discussion area are now to be placed in the Classical Music Discussion Polls subforum. Other polls currently in other areas will remain where they are. New polls planned for other areas do not have to go in the Classical Music Discussion Polls subforum. I have moved this poll to the Community Forum.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> Brahms.
> 
> Mussogrsky.
> 
> ...


Well he is 81 so it is accurate.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Taggart said:


> Well he is 81 so it is accurate.


Terry Riley?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Arvo Pärt, I think?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I can hardly grow any facial hair. I only have a little bit that I regularly shave off.  So I have no real desire to keep it, since it just looks kind of pathetic


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I have had a beard for almost a year.
It would be wrong to say that I grew a beard. The beard grew itself: I merely refrained from shaving it off. My chin and top lip are, as it were, au naturel.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Every so often, I say to Mrs. T, "I can start that Moses beard any time you want," to which she replies, "With your second wife."


----------



## Valkhafar (Feb 23, 2013)

I always liked beards and now I have a long one, more than 40 cm in length!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

I've grown beards in the past - Van Dycks and imperiales for plays. A trimmed full set makes me look prematurely middle-aged and intimidatingly authoritative. "An eye like Mars to threaten and command"!

I'm experimenting with sideburns.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Long ago, to please my wife, who likes facial hair on men, I grew one for her sake, but never really could get used to it. Every morning, when facing my bathroom mirror, I would think: "Who is that guy looking at me?" Finally, I shaved it off (she went to bed with a beardie, but woke up to full facial nudity!) Felt like myself again, but for her sake, grew a mustache instead. Eventually, I got used to that, and now I can't imagine myself without one. The things we do for love :kiss: .


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Mustache since my early twenties, added the trimmed/regularly groomed beard in my mid thirties.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Not a full beard......just a goatee.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Ask one of the ladies on the forum, I am sure they have something to say about it.


I thought u were d 1, dahlink!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

The most serious attempt of growing one was when the Gladiator came out and i tried so hard to have







Just without stashe, i dont like hair touching my mouth...Then i had this variation...







It looked kinda cool because i have a red beard and in combination with light brown-blond hair it looked kinda viking-ish! But in the end its a great effort if you have a strong beard like i have, so i dropped the idea...


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Improbus said:


> What about those without beard growth, e.g. most women?
> 
> Edit: I didn't see this one:


Your Q is actually on the point...I had couple of friends who could grow beard for weeks and only had some eiderdown above the lip...Too much ''baby face'' for my taste...Is it good or bad, hard to tell...


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

"Full facial nudity" LOL :lol:

No beard for me; a clean, wet shave every other day.

Didn't we have a shaving poll a while ago ?


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

What do you use 4 shaving? I must use a Machine because if i use only razor no matter how sharp i cut myself all over


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I decided this year that from now on I would wear a beard and I would not really shave every two weeks. It makes my head thinner.



Flamme said:


> What do you use 4 shaving? I must use a Machine because if i use only razor no matter how sharp i cut myself all over


If I shave I use a razor. I have never cut myself with them, though I only use then once and bin them. This summer I bought a facial hair machine to cut short hair.

My father is one that always shaves and many times he cuts himself.

After watching a 1st Season Homeland episode I'm very careful in the way I hold razors. Check one of the terrorists suicide in that show during the 1st season.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm glad I never have to use any kind of razor. I do a trim every couple of weeks with a fine pair of scissors.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Clean and simple.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

In civilised western culture Beards and moustaches are the signe of a lazy man, they are unhygienic the only use they have is to stop dribbling onto your shirt when supping soup and to save on handkerchiefs or tissues in the case of a nose cold, how on earth a Lady could kiss a man with a beard is beyond my understanding ughhh!
I shave every day with a 3 blade safety razor and if going out for the evening another shave is mandatory.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm reminded of the 'Barber Paradox'.



> Specifically, it describes a barber who is defined such that he both shaves himself and does not shave himself.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barber_paradox


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I've done a lot of things, from clean shaven to sideburns to Lemmy to Ivan the Terrible to Rimsky-Korsakov, and everything in between. I can't seem to settle, although I guess I'll eventually settle to clean shaven when I'm old enough. Right now I have a Scriabin look, but without the wax, so actually it's less Scriabin and more Nietzsche.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Flamme said:


> I thought u were d 1, dahlink!


In my introduction I even mention my first name as one does when entering a forum, no need for total anonymity , so your thoughts could not be more wrong.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

MacLeod said:


> I'm reminded of the 'Barber Paradox'.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barber_paradox


Samuel Barber should have named one of his compositions Paradox.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Dan Ante said:


> In civilised western culture Beards and moustaches are the signe of a lazy man, they are unhygienic the only use they have is to stop dribbling onto your shirt when supping soup and to save on handkerchiefs or tissues in the case of a nose cold, how on earth a Lady could kiss a man with a beard is beyond my understanding ughhh!
> I shave every day with a 3 blade safety razor and if going out for the evening another shave is mandatory.


But they were in Vogue just a century ago! The other reason i opened the ttopic is that i was watching ''Royal Murder Mysteries'' on Viasat History and this fella was mentioned...The first thing i noticed are IMPECCABLE stashe!!!







And yes the type of beard i like is today tainted and often associated with jihadi beard







so


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Wasn't too sure what to choose; I don't wear a beard by any means but I sport a bit of a shadow almost all the time, and never let it get thicker than a good 5-o'clock. I do go completely clean-shaven whenever I get a haircut though.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Flamme said:


> But they were in Vogue just a century ago!


Well going by the pics I have of past family members I find that clean shaven was the norm but remember 100 years ago people only had a bath once a week at best. We have progressed.:tiphat:

I forgot to mention the type of beard often associated with jihadi beard was in my day called "Bum fluff"


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

I have a mustache and a goattee, so I think together, that's called a VanDyke (?). No sideburns/boards. For the bare parts of my face & neck, I shave about once a week. I hate shaving.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Dan Ante said:


> In civilised western culture Beards and moustaches are the signe of a lazy man, they are unhygienic the only use they have is to stop dribbling onto your shirt when supping soup and to save on handkerchiefs or tissues in the case of a nose cold, how on earth a Lady could kiss a man with a beard is beyond my understanding ughhh!
> I shave every day with a 3 blade safety razor and if going out for the evening another shave is mandatory.


Well, that's calling me uncivilized, lazy and unhygienic. Fortunately, I'm also thick-skinned.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Well, that's calling me uncivilized, lazy and unhygienic. Fortunately, I'm also thick-skinned.


Oh dear I did not mean to offend you Pat but don't despair a little self discipline and effort is all that is needed to get yourself on the right path, never give up.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Not offended, just amused at the airy dismissal of the millions of us chaps who have priorities other than facial topiary.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Dan Ante said:


> In civilised western culture Beards and moustaches are the signe of a lazy man


Then I guess shaving would make me a hypocrite.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Improbus said:


> Then I guess shaving would make me a hypocrite.


I couldn't possibly say my dear sir!


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

This is coming your way soon.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> This is coming your way soon.
> 
> View attachment 97164


She must be a sissy-woman.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Dan Ante said:


> This is coming your way soon.
> 
> View attachment 97164


Fortunately I couldn't attract a woman with any amount of shaving, so no need to worry about that.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Just the other day i was thinking do beard makes me more ''cocky'' and relaxed when approaching the other or the ''sharp'' feeling of being clean shaven...I cant really say, it all comes from the particular moment and situation and having faith in what you talk and how you present it.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Improbus said:


> Fortunately I couldn't attract a woman with any amount of shaving, so no need to worry about that.


You don't like women ????


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> You don't like women ????


I think his theme is that women are not attracted to him. Of course, it only takes one fine woman to to put that notion to rest.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Dan Ante said:


> You don't like women ????


I like women just fine; it's just not reciprocated.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Improbus said:


> I like women just fine; it's just not reciprocated.


Oh I see, when you said "fortunately" I thought you were anti woman.
I have the opposite problem I am so attractive I just have to fight them off.  still we all have our own crosses to bear...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> Oh I see, when you said "fortunately" I thought you were anti woman.
> I have the opposite problem I am so attractive I just have to fight them off.  still we all have our own crosses to bear...


That's a good thing; gives you more choices. As it happens, the only woman who didn't take well to me initially was my wife Ellen Jane. I was so intrigued with her indifference that I kept coming back to her. Finally, it all clicked and here we are almost 50 years later; she really likes my beard too.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Dan Ante said:


> Oh I see, when you said "fortunately" I thought you were anti woman.


It is fortunate insofar as I don't have anything to lose.



> I have the opposite problem I am so attractive I just have to fight them off.  still we all have our own crosses to bear...


I guess you could just grow a beard: then surely they will leave you alone.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> I think his theme is that women are not attracted to him. Of course, it only takes one fine woman to to put that notion to rest.


Similarly to how encountering a Martian would convince me of life on Mars. 



Bulldog said:


> That's a good thing; gives you more choices. As it happens, the only woman who didn't take well to me initially was my wife Ellen Jane. I was so intrigued with her indifference that I kept coming back to her. Finally, it all clicked and here we are almost 50 years later; she really likes my beard too.


If only I were so lucky as to be met with indifference! :lol:


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I reckon Bulldog as our 'master of polls' should get cracking on a 'who has the best face full of hair' competition only selfies allowed, no cheating.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Dan Ante said:


> I reckon Bulldog as our 'master of polls' should get cracking on a 'who has the best face full of hair' competition only selfies allowed, no cheating.


Would you participate?


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Improbus said:


> Would you participate?


I am a clean shaven young laddie!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2017)

I have a beard (neatly trimmed--about 1/2 inch long), and every so often I shave it off--get tired of it. My wife prefers me with a beard, but it isn't, shall we say, as dark as it used to be, so now I think I look a little grizzled. My wife says I look "distinguished." I hate to disappoint her, but I think I may shave it off.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2017)

Dan Ante said:


> In civilised western culture Beards and moustaches are the signe of a lazy man, they are unhygienic the only use they have is to stop dribbling onto your shirt when supping soup and to save on handkerchiefs or tissues in the case of a nose cold, how on earth a Lady could kiss a man with a beard is beyond my understanding ughhh!
> I shave every day with a 3 blade safety razor and if going out for the evening another shave is mandatory.


I read that beards contain the same type of bacteria as found in fecal matter. Now _that_ ought to make one shave it off immediately!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Kontrapunctus said:


> I read that beards contain the same type of bacteria as found in fecal matter.


You have been reading the Fake News.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> You have been reading the Fake News.


No...No...yes he is right that is where the expression S#!t Face originated


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> You have been reading the Fake News.


No way. I read it on the interwebs. Use The Google to read about it. Seriously, WebMD had an article, although there are no claims for scientific accuracy.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Kontrapunctus said:


> No way. I read it on the interwebs. Use The Google to read about it. Seriously, WebMD had an article, although there are no claims for scientific accuracy.


Relax, only kidding. I was doing a trumpster.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Kontrapunctus said:


> I read that beards contain the same type of bacteria as found in fecal matter. Now _that_ ought to make one shave it off immediately!


As it turns out, the faces of bearded men harbor less pathogenic bacteria. Look it up!



Dan Ante said:


> I am a clean shaven young laddie!


But it you could help you ward off those pesky women, killing two birds with one stone, though your hygiene, as noted above, might be somewhat compromised.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2017)

I shaved mine off this morning. I look at least 10 years younger!


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Kontrapunctus said:


> I shaved mine off this morning. I look at least 10 years younger!


And how old are you? 20?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2017)

Improbus said:


> And how old are you? 20?


Oh, that would be nice. x3 +1


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Oh, that would be nice. x3 +1


Isn't that the age when having a beard starts making you look younger?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2017)

Improbus said:


> Isn't that the age when having a beard starts making you look younger?


If by "younger" you actually mean "grizzled," then yes!


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Kontrapunctus said:


> If by "younger" you actually mean "grizzled," then yes!


At your age I don't think gray hairs will make you look any older quite frankly, unless you look very young for your age.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I've been growing one for the first time these past few weeks (I'm 20). It's really starting to come along. I'll have to decide what to do with it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I shaved off my mustache over a dozen years ago. Who wants a white one anyway? I don't want to look like Alfred the butler. But my wife requested I grow it back so I'm officially an old geezer now.


----------

